

Abundance without attachment - pav7en
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/14/opinion/sunday/arthur-c-brooks-abundance-without-attachment.html?mwrsm=Email&_r=0

======
pav7en
Not sure if it had been shared earlier. Relevant to optimising for personal
happiness. Since that's the ultimate variable to optimise for.

